# Buddy's growth



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

We took Buddy back to the vets this morning and feel a lot better. She said it does not look like any cancer she has seen. We are to keep it clean and put neosporin on it twice a day. She will check it in a week to see if it is better or worse. She said it is just in the skin not the bone. If they have to remove it it would be a quick surgery. Fingers crossed it will just do away! She would have to put him under to check for cancer cells so we will wait and see. Thanks for all the prayers for our sweet boy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad your vet doesn't think the worse. I do not have a problem with the wait and see approach, been there many times with Tuckers numerous lumps. But I have to wonder why no fine needle aspiration? I can understand sedation for a biopsy, but a fine needle aspiration usually gives a decent insight before going down the biopsy road. Tucker has had it done plenty of times, the vet gets a sample, squirts it on a slide, puts another slide over it and disappears for a few minutes to look at it under a microscope. A biopsy will give a better result but still not always 100% accurate. I hope it just one of the many benign lumps & bumps our seniors get.:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad they think buddy's growth is not anything to worry about. My regular vet does not doe needle aspirations, but the oncologist at his specialists does. He has had needle aspirations and biopsies without being put under.

If buddy does end up needing one of those, I highly recommend you get referred to an oncologist and have the aspiration/biopsy done before going with surgery. I am terrified of having my older guy put under.

I sure hope it is just one of those benign growths a lot of GRs get. Copper must have 25+.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep him in our prayers. Good luck.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is reassuring news. Buddy will still be in our thoughts.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bud Man Bell*

BudManBell

Glad to hear the good news for Buddy. I know they did a needle aspiration on my Smooch-she was not under-for a fatty tumor she had.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> I do not have a problem with the wait and see approach, been there many times with Tuckers numerous lumps. But I have to wonder why no fine needle aspiration?


Unless there's some reason not to, I would request the vet perform (or refer to a specialist who would) a needle aspirate as it's something simple (requiring absolultely no sedation) that should give a good indication as to what you're dealing with (the results can be sent to pathology if not identifiable under microscope). If this is something like a mast cell tumor you do not want to delay treatment nor mess with it (i.e. ointments) in the interim. Either way, I wish the best for your dog and hope this is something very minor.


----------

